# brutto, cesso, rospo



## TimeHP

Ciao a tutti.
Ho notato che la fantasia degli Italiani è davvero sorprendente nel creare sinonimi di brutto/a.  
Si va dal neutro _brutto, _all'eufemistico _non è una bellezza, _sino ad arrivare agli implacabili: 
_cesso_
_rospo_
_racchia_
_ragno_
_mostro_
_bruttona_
_scorfano_ (questo si usa dalle mie parti ma non sono sicura che anche in altri posti d'Italia sia conosciuto)
Altre varianti?
Sono interessata soprattutto ai regionalismi e al gergale.
Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Time.
Be', almeno per quanto riguarda Roma posso suggerirti il diffusissimo 'cozza'.
Poi ho sentito usare con questo significato 'ragana' (credo derivi da raganella, quindi è più o meno equivalente al femminile di 'rospo') e 'ciospa' (credo sia siciliano, usato anche per 'sigaretta').
Buon divertimento!


----------



## TimeHP

Grazie, Necsus. Come ho fatto a dimenticare cozza!
Aggiungerei che come per _racchia_ possiamo usare l'equivalente maschile _racchione_, anche _ciospa_ può diventare _ciospo_. Ma _cozza _si può usare al maschile?
Mi sa di no...cozzone?


----------



## Necsus

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Ma _cozza _si può usare al maschile?
> Mi sa di no...cozzone?


Hmm.., direi proprio di no.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Così su due piedi mi viene in mente _aborto_..


----------



## alexandro

da noi è usato anche "marza" che deriva da marcia!!


----------



## TimeHP

_Marza_ non l'ho mai sentito. E dire che ho una carissima amica di Mestre...
Qui diciamo _che faccia marcia!_ riferito a una persona ipocrita o bugiarda.
Ciao


----------



## sabrinita85

A Roma si usa anche "_*busta*_" sia per uomo che per donna.
Esempio: "Ma è na' bbusta!"


----------



## TimeHP

_Busta_ non l'avevo mai sentito, ma rende l'idea... 
Ciao


----------



## incubusit

"roito"....e una parola nuova che ho sentito dire dai giovani di Venezia...ai miei tempi non si usava, noi usavamo piuttosto cesso


----------



## incubusit

si marza...l'ho sentito anch'io ma penso si scriva piuttosto marxa...è dialetto veneziano, pero da me si usa piuttosto per descrivere qualcuno che e in uno stato un cosi....per esempio "ea xe imbriaga marxa"(è ubriaca marcia)


----------



## claudine2006

"Cozza" si usa anche in Puglia, anzi credevo fosse esclusivo della zona.
In napoletano mi sembra che ci siano delle espressioni molto colorite, ma non conoscendone l'esatta grafia, aspetterò che qualche napoletano passi per questo thread per dire la sua.


----------



## stanfal

Io da queste parti ho sentito anche RUTTO! Mi fa troppo ridere!
S.


----------



## Saoul

Ho l'impressione che a Milano il termine "cozza" si usi più per descrivere una persona dal carattere "noioso, pettegolo, apatico" più che per la sola bruttezza. Usiamo anche il termine cessA, mustra (pronuncia mushtra), Rutto come ricordava stanfal che effettivamente fa ribaltare dal ridere.


----------



## pepita78

che ne dici di schefia? cofano?
tipo: quella tipa è un cofano assoluto.
oppure: è una schefia allucinante.


----------



## pepita78

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Time.
> 'ciospa' (credo sia siciliano, usato anche per 'sigaretta').
> Buon divertimento!



ciospa io lo uso per indicare una tipa con la capigliatura riccia, folta e molto wild!


----------



## Wonka

Anche "ciofeca" non è male.


----------



## Alfry

Dalle mie parti si usava molto "chiavica". Non è molto elegante come espressione, mi rendo conto, ma era molto frequente. Adesso non saprei dire.


----------



## southernboy

Dalle mie parti il termine cesso/a rivolto a una donna si avvale doppio significato.
Per indicare bruttezza di usa cesso.
Cessa,invece, sta a significare donna smaliziata,che sa il fatto suo.


----------



## *Giulia*

incubusit said:


> si marza...l'ho sentito anch'io ma penso si scriva piuttosto marxa...è dialetto veneziano, pero da me si usa piuttosto per descrivere qualcuno che e in uno stato un cosi....per esempio "ea xe imbriaga marxa"(è ubriaca marcia)



Io abito vicino a Jesolo dove si usa anche "marzo" per l'uomo. Ma è il dialetto di San Donà e Jesolo che usa la "z"... i miei cugini a Vicenza dicono "marso" e "marsa". Significa proprio brutto, marcio appunto.

Io uso anche scorfano. Mi sembra più "gentile" che cesso. eh eh


----------



## *Giulia*

Necsus said:


> Poi ho sentito usare con questo significato 'ragana' (credo derivi da raganella, quindi è più o meno equivalente al femminile di 'rospo')



Ma le raganelle son carine, lisce e verdine!
I rospi sì ke sn dei cessi bitorzoluti!!! Se mi dici rospo ti spacco il naso, ragana al massimo ti sputo in un occhio, è differente....


----------



## sadtomato

Ho sentito pure un ràgano/una ràgana... ma non mi ricordo se a Roma o altrove  Roito si dice anche qui a Roma, comunque!


----------



## Dragoberto

forma dialettale triestina FOLPO, che è il polpo (tra l'altro è una bella bestia...) e poi SCRONDO che però non ricordo cosa sia esattamente.


----------



## valy822

claudine2006 said:


> "Cozza" si usa anche in Puglia, anzi credevo fosse esclusivo della zona.
> In napoletano mi sembra che ci siano delle espressioni molto colorite, ma non conoscendone l'esatta grafia, aspetterò che qualche napoletano passi per questo thread per dire la sua.


 
Claudine..ti aiuto se mi aiuti....non me ne viene in mente neanche una!!! (oltre a quelle già dette)


----------



## sabrinita85

sadtomato said:


> Roito si dice anche qui a Roma, comunque!



Roito a Roma?


----------



## Koda

"*Purpo*"....che a Napoli sta per Polipo


----------



## valy822

Giusto Koda.. _si nu purp_!!!


----------



## Heliand

Io so cos'è lo scrondo: alla fine degli anni 80 in tv si afferma un personaggio alquanto singolare... una creatura piccola, verde e un pò vomitevole per suoni e liquidi che produceva... Si chiama Scrondo e diventa un mito in un baleno. Nel linguaggio giovanile “scrondo” è tuttora un termine usato proprio per riferirsi a qualità come brutto ecc.. Poi scompare causa censura


----------



## yuppiter

In questa discussione mi sembra di avere letto di tutto e di più. Ma per allargare la conoscenza di ulteriori sinonimi inviterei i toscani, che giudico eccezionali in questo sport, ad intervenire.
Ho sentito proprio in toscana apostrofare una ragazza con "*scoreggia pallida*" : la fantasia non ha limiti!
Y


----------



## kia76

nella mia zona (Milano) per dare enfasi usiamo l'espressione "cesso ingorgato"... penso renda bene l'idea


----------



## Heliand

Mio padre per riferirsi a una persona con un naso evidente, e che lui giudica brutta, dice : varda, el pare on pigosso (che dovrebbe essere un uccello..).


----------



## claudine2006

Una piccola, triste considerazione. Non ho potuto non notare che la maggior parte dei termini negativi relativi all'aspetto fisico si riferiscono alle donne. Spero che sia solo uno stupido retaggio del passato da cui ci siamo già liberati.


----------



## DanyD

Alle superiori usavamo molto "sgorbio"...

Per Caludine: non penso che ce ne siamo liberati...


----------



## claudine2006

DanyD said:


> Alle superiori usavamo molto "sgorbio"...
> 
> Per Claudine: non penso che ce ne siamo liberati...


Me lo immaginavo.


----------



## irene.acler

Anche in Trentino si usa molto spesso "marza"...


----------



## Heliand

Credo di dover confermare pure io, Claudine..
I riferimenti alle donne in questo tipo di espressioni rappresentano la maggioranza.. 
E ne sento ogni giorno di tutti i colori!!


----------



## TimeHP

> I riferimenti alle donne in questo tipo di espressioni rappresentano la maggioranza..


 
Non saprei. In fatto di fantasia anche noi donne ce la battiamo egregiamente... 
Comunque possiamo rendere maschili tutti i termini, volendo. 
Il fatto è che noi donne siamo meno interessate all'aspetto fisico, credo...
O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Dragoberto

claudine2006 said:


> Una piccola, triste considerazione. Non ho potuto non notare che la maggior parte dei termini negativi relativi all'aspetto fisico si riferiscono alle donne. Spero che sia solo uno stupido retaggio del passato da cui ci siamo già liberati.



Lasciateci il diritto al turpiloquio...
e comunque, di donne ne conosco tante e sento certi dicorsi... non mi pare che siano da meno


----------



## Dragoberto

TimeHP said:


> Non saprei. In fatto di fantasia anche noi donne ce la battiamo egregiamente...
> Comunque possiamo rendere maschili tutti i termini, volendo.
> Il fatto è che noi donne siamo meno interessate all'aspetto fisico, credo...
> O mi sbaglio?




Ti sbagli...


----------



## Dragoberto

Heliand said:


> Io so cos'è lo scrondo: alla fine degli anni 80 in tv si afferma un personaggio alquanto singolare... una creatura piccola, verde e un pò vomitevole per suoni e liquidi che produceva... Si chiama Scrondo e diventa un mito in un baleno. Nel linguaggio giovanile “scrondo” è tuttora un termine usato proprio per riferirsi a qualità come brutto ecc.. Poi scompare causa censura




Verificherò (come faccio sempre, per altro) ma hai risolto un busillis tremendo


----------



## claudine2006

TimeHP said:


> Non saprei. In fatto di fantasia anche noi donne ce la battiamo egregiamente... Comunque possiamo rendere maschili tutti i termini, volendo. quote]
> Sono d'accordo!
> 
> 
> TimeHP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il fatto è che noi donne siamo meno interessate all'aspetto fisico, credo...
> O mi sbaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> Hai ragione, però arebbe bello che gli uomini non lo fossero tanto.
Click to expand...


----------



## claudine2006

Dragoberto said:


> Lasciateci il diritto al turpiloquio...
> e comunque, di donne ne conosco tante e sento certi discorsi... non mi pare che siano da meno.


Dipende sempre "da che pulpito viene la predica".  
E comunque non mi sembra giusto giudicare le persone per il loro aspetto fisico, perchè non è qualcosa che come la cultura o l'educazione che si possono coltivare e migliorare (a meno che non si ricorra alla chirurgia estetica, che non fa certo miracoli).
Non so che gente frequenti, ma io cerco sempre di fare critiche costruttive. E i commenti spietati sull'aspetto fisico non rientrano in ciò che io chiamo "critica costruttiva".


----------



## Dragoberto

claudine2006 said:


> Dipende sempre "da che pulpito viene la predica".
> E comunque non mi sembra giusto giudicare le persone per il loro aspetto fisico, perchè non è qualcosa che come la cultura o l'educazione che si possono coltivare e migliorare (a meno che non si ricorra alla chirurgia estetica, che non fa certo miracoli).
> Non so che gente frequenti, ma io cerco sempre di fare critiche costruttive. E i commenti spietati sull'aspetto fisico non rientrano in ciò che io chiamo "critica costruttiva".



Mica commento la bellezza di una donna 24 ore al giorno! Sono contrario all'utilizzo della chirurgia plastica (a meno che non sia funzionale alla fisiologia) tanto da criticare ben più aspramente chi si è rifatta/o di chi è brutta/o. Credo però che sia molto difficile non giudicare, in generale, e ho osservato nei miei comportamenti e in quelli delle persone che incontro (e che non necessariamente frequento) che l'aspetto fisico riveste molta importanza, anche nei rapporti d'amicizia, indifferentemente dai gusti sessuali. Comprenderei i commenti sull'aspetto fisico nell'ambito delle goliardate. Poi vorrei capire cosa c'è di costruttivo in una critica sull'aspetto fisico (allora sei a favore delle plastica?)


----------



## TimeHP

Questo scambio di vedute mi stimola per una discussione sul forum culturale...


----------



## claudine2006

Dragoberto said:


> Poi vorrei capire cosa c'è di costruttivo in una critica sull'aspetto fisico (allora sei a favore delle plastica?)


Forse non mi sono spiegata, ho detto tutto il contrario.
Visto che le critiche sull'aspetto fisico difficilmente possono essere costruttive, evito di farle. Spero sia chiaro. 
E sono contraria alla chirurgia plastica, naturalmente, ma ognuno è libero di disporre del proprio corpo come crede.


----------



## Dragoberto

Adesso pare che siano solo i maschi a fare commenti sull'aspetto fisico...
ci siete riuscite...


----------



## sabrinita85

Dragoberto said:


> Adesso pare che siano solo i maschi a fare commenti sull'aspetto fisico...
> ci siete riuscite...


No, assolutamente.
Ma è indubbio che i vostri commenti siano più "rozzi" dei nostri.
Io non mi sognerei mai di dire con altre amiche che un ragazzo è una "scoreggia pallida", ad esempio; voi non vi fate alcun problema. Ed è giusto che sia così... in fondo siete più "rustici" e avete meno "classe" ...



SONO FEMMINISTA E ME NE VANTO !!!
_
(scherzo, ovviamente_)


----------



## yuppiter

sabrinita85 said:


> No, assolutamente.
> Ma è indubbio che i vostri commenti siano più "rozzi" dei nostri.
> Io non mi sognerei mai di dire con altre amiche che un ragazzo è una "scoreggia pallida", ad esempio; voi non vi fate alcun problema. Ed è giusto che sia così... in fondo siete più "rustici" e avete meno "classe" ...
> 
> 
> 
> SONO FEMMINISTA E ME NE VANTO !!!
> _
> (scherzo, ovviamente_)



Mi spiace,  forse ho dato il via a queste simpatiche e scontate divagazioni.
Ma visto che l'epiteto "scoreggia pallida" l'ho sentito con le mie orecchie, riportandolo alla vostra attenzione, credo di dovere deludere femministe e non, assicurandovi di averlo sentito profferire ......da una DONNA.
Scusate se non l'ho precisato prima, ma credevo che l'interesse di questa discussione fosse sui termini e non sul sesso di chi li pronuncia, avrei potuto evitare tante parole inutili.
Y.


----------



## sabrinita85

yuppiter said:


> Ma visto che l'epiteto "scoreggia pallida" l'ho sentito con le mie orecchie, riportandolo alla vostra attenzione, credo di dovere deludere femministe e non, assicurandovi di averlo sentito profferire ......da una DONNA.


Santo cielo! Da una donna?
Rimango basita!


----------



## Francesca_le

TimeHP said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Ho notato che la fantasia degli Italiani è davvero sorprendente nel creare sinonimi di brutto/a.
> Si va dal neutro _brutto, _all'eufemistico _non è una bellezza, _sino ad arrivare agli implacabili:
> _cesso_
> _rospo_
> _racchia_
> _ragno_
> _mostro_
> _bruttona_
> _scorfano_ (questo si usa dalle mie parti ma non sono sicura che anche in altri posti d'Italia sia conosciuto)
> Altre varianti?
> Sono interessata soprattutto ai regionalismi e al gergale.
> Grazie.


----------



## sadtomato

ah a roma si dice anche "un córpo", che sarebbe "un colpo" pronunciato alla romana. La "o" è chiusa, insomma


----------



## Dragoberto

sabrinita85 said:


> Santo cielo! Da una donna?
> Rimango basita!



io no, ne ho sentite di tutti i colori, anzi, spesso ho sentito donne dire cose irripetibili, per questo motivo mi pareva che certe reazioni femminili fossero eccessive e fuorvianti.


----------



## thaypan82

oppure: è uno scorfano, è inguardabile, e poi ci sono le similitudini, ma li poi non si finisce più. ciao


----------



## daniele712

Spesso se un gruppo di donne vede passare un uomo o una donna con un aspetto bizzarro o ridicolo,capita che quelle donne con molta eleganza si diano di gomito e inizino a sgnignazzare allegramente.Il mondo si divide in uomini e donne per molte cose ma non credo per l'eleganza e il buon gusto, in entrambi i cesti trovi i frutti migliori e le mele marce

Daniele(non mi toccate la mamma! )


----------



## claudine2006

daniele712 said:


> Spesso se un gruppo di donne vede passare un uomo o una donna con un aspetto bizzarro o ridicolo,capita che quelle donne con molta eleganza si diano di gomito e inizino a sgnignazzare allegramente.Il mondo si divide in uomini e donne per molte cose ma non credo per l'eleganza e il buon gusto, in entrambi i cesti trovi i frutti migliori e le mele marce
> 
> Daniele(non mi toccate la mamma! )


Personalmente non credo che il mondo si divida in uomini e donne, e questo caso non fa eccezione. Purtroppo è vero che la nostra società continua a pretendere che le donne abbiano un aspetto impeccabile (che siano belle, eleganti, giovani), mentre basta che un uomo sia _interessante/affascinante_.
Le cose stanno cambiando poco a poco (cfr. creme antirughe per gli uomini), ma c'è ancora un lungo cammino da percorrere.


----------



## Gio77

La discussione è molto interessante, però in effetti sarebbe forse meglio iniziare un nuovo thread nel forum culturale, come suggerito da TimeHP (almeno che non sia già stato fatto) e ritornare alle origini...

... ci provo io aggiungendo _rozzo_, che non ha a che vedere con la parola italiana che tutti conosciamo, tanto che si pronuncia con la prima o aperta e la doppia z sorda. Dev'essere un termine dialettale delle mie parti (Bologna), ma non so da cosa derivi. Forse è imparentato col già citato _roito._

Per la buona pace del forum, si applica indistintamente sia alle donne che agli uomini (sinceramente però forse più alle donne... )


----------



## fiorilù

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Time.
> Be', almeno per quanto riguarda Roma posso suggerirti il diffusissimo 'cozza'.
> Poi ho sentito usare con questo significato 'ragana' (credo derivi da raganella, quindi è più o meno equivalente al femminile di 'rospo') e 'ciospa' (credo sia siciliano, usato anche per 'sigaretta').
> Buon divertimento!


 
Anche noi in Piemonte usiamo ciospa intendendo, oltre che brutta, anche un po' "ciospa"... scioccherella.. ingenua...


----------



## claudine2006

Gio77 said:


> La discussione è molto interessante, però in effetti sarebbe forse meglio iniziare un nuovo thread nel forum culturale, come suggerito da TimeHP (almeno che non sia già stato fatto) e ritornare alle origini...
> 
> ... ci provo io aggiungendo _rozzo_, che non ha a che vedere con la parola italiana che tutti conosciamo, tanto che si pronuncia con la prima o aperta e la doppia z sorda. Dev'essere un termine dialettale delle mie parti (Bologna), ma non so da cosa derivi. Forse è imparentato col già citato _roito._
> 
> Per la buona pace del forum, si applica indistintamente sia alle donne che agli uomini (sinceramente però forse più alle donne... )


C'è già un thread nel forum culturale:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=242960


----------



## mariomario

Strano che nessuno abbia ricordato il termine "sgorbio" invariabile sia per il femminile che per il maschile, forse reso desueto dai neologismi subentrati che avete richiamato.
Qualche anno fa girava anche il termine "stortignoccolo/a", ma aveva un'accezione alquanto affettuosa, pur nella sua negatività.
A Roma, poi, absit iniuria verbis, si usa intercalare "fa schifo ar cazzo" col significato di "terribilmente brutto/a".
Saluti.
Mariomario


----------



## _forumuser_

mariomario said:


> Strano che nessuno abbia ricordato il termine "sgorbio" invariabile sia per il femminile che per il maschile, forse reso desueto dai neologismi subentrati che avete richiamato.
> Qualche anno fa girava anche il termine "stortignoccolo/a", ma aveva un'accezione alquanto affettuosa, pur nella sua negatività.
> A Roma, poi, absit iniuria verbis, si usa intercalare "fa schifo ar cazzo" col significato di "terribilmente brutto/a".
> Saluti.
> Mariomario


 
Ho letto velocemente tutti i posts, spero di non ripetere qualcosa di gia' detto. Il mio contributo a questa edificante discussione:

obbrobrio (obbrobbrio a Roma )
cofano (come quello dell'automobile) 
essere immondo

Non me ne vengono piu'. Sara' che sono troppo gentiluomo...


----------



## Ludo87

A venezia usiamo tanto anche tumor oppure cancaro o sorse (sorcio)


----------



## stella_maris_74

A Bari: rimmàto (letteralmente: spazzatura), dicesi di uomo molto brutto.

Ancora rido per la geniale battuta di una mia amica, entrando in un luogo affollato di uomini non particolarmente attraenti: "Ma qui è proprio il Guinness dei Rimmàti...!"

   

dani


----------



## saltapicchio

La bruttezza viene sempre accostata a qualcosa (animale, azione, oggetto) che è brutta (sporca, inelegante) per definizione e/o per convenzione.
In qualche caso la parola "brutto/a" viene sostituita con un sinonimo più o meno fantasioso: cesso, racchia, cozza, scorfano ecc
Molto spesso si fanno dei paragoni e qui si scatena la fantasia popolare (e quella dei cabarettisti). Cito un paio di paragoni (ormai stranoti) che probabilmente sono nati a Roma:
sei talmente brutto che se t'avvicini ar computer parte l'antivirus
sei così brutto che se lanci un boomerang quello ce pensa du vòrte prima de torna' indietro.
Oppure ci si potrebbe rivolgere così ad una ragazza non proprio carina ma vestita in maniera anche troppo elegante:
ma ndo' stai anna'? Ar ballo delle ributtanti?
 
Potrei continuare...
** 
** 
**


----------



## nestore

Il mio contributo:




porro
brutta/o come la morte
brutta/o come la fame
laria/o (versione siciliana di “laida”, ma in      riferimento alla bruttezza e non necessariamente alla sporcizia)
 
  E al momento non mi viene in mente alcun altro gustoso termine non ancora citato…

  Nestore


----------



## ferran

saltapicchio said:


> La bruttezza viene sempre accostata a qualcosa (animale, azione, oggetto) che è brutta (sporca, inelegante) per definizione e/o per convenzione.
> In qualche caso la parola "brutto/a" viene sostituita con un sinonimo più o meno fantasioso: cesso, racchia, cozza, scorfano ecc
> Molto spesso si fanno dei paragoni e qui si scatena la fantasia popolare (e quella dei cabarettisti). Cito un paio di paragoni (ormai stranoti) che probabilmente sono nati a Roma:
> sei talmente brutto che se t'avvicini ar computer parte l'antivirus
> sei così brutto che se lanci un boomerang quello ce pensa du vòrte prima de torna' indietro.
> Oppure ci si potrebbe rivolgere così ad una ragazza non proprio carina ma vestita in maniera anche troppo elegante:
> ma ndo' stai anna'? Ar ballo delle ributtanti?
> 
> Potrei continuare...


sì... continua pure! Molto divertente! Veramente!  Da noi (in Croazia) non esistono tante espressioni di questo tipo... sarà che siamo troppo educati o troppo belli.  Mah.


----------



## tamburun

_catrame _si usa di uomo o donna

_fare schifo ai maiali _di cose, persone, idee...

quanto alla locuzione più felice, propongo:

- ma quando sei nato/a tu, la tu' mamma lavorava alla fabbrica dei mostri?
- sei così brutto che per farti leccare dal cane ti devono mettere una braciola al collo
- sei così brutto che quando sei nato l'ostetrica invece di sculacciare te ha schaiffegiato tua madre (Rodney Dangerfield)


----------



## housecameron

(Ep)però se alcuni di voi non dicono in che parte d'Italia si usano questi nomignoli che senso ha?
_Porro, catrame_... mai sentiti 



fiorilù said:


> Anche noi in Piemonte usiamo ciospa intendendo, (oltre che) brutta , anche un po' "ciospa"  ... scioccherella.. ingenua... *Direi brutta e basta *


----------



## Tinpiena

*Giulia* said:


> i miei cugini a Vicenza dicono "marso" e "marsa". Significa proprio brutto, marcio appunto.
> 
> Io uso anche scorfano. Mi sembra più "gentile" che cesso. eh eh


 

Hai ragione Giulia, anche dalle mie parti (Padova), marso e marsa sono abbastanza diffusi. Scorfano è comunque comune e poi un altro termine che penso sia proprio della zona è offego. "Te si un offego".
Non so da dove derivi, ma è simile all'idea di un carciofo, almeno credo....


----------



## giginho

Per le cronache devo aggiungere dei modi di dire che non sono illustrati qui, tutti utilizzati ampiamente in Torino e provincia:

1. Sputo di cesso (accrescitivo / peggiorativo del semplice cesso);
2. Pisur (in dialetto; vuol dire, letteralemte, pisciatoio)
3. Boiler, dicesi di uomo o donna bassa e grassa


----------



## alfaalfa

Busta di fave o peggio busta di cocchie di fave (by Maurizio Battista)


----------



## Sempervirens

Non so da voi ma dalle mie parti quando una ragazza sfortunata  ha una bruttezza fuori dal comune, che incute paura e fa voltare dall'altra parte, qualche volta può scappar detto che è una _mortesecca_. Fermo restando che più a levante, in quel di Firenze, per _mortesecca _s'intende il traliccio dell'alta tensione, o anche altri cartelli di simile pericolo mortale.

S.V


----------



## alfaalfa

Sempervirens said:


> _mortesecca_.


Bravo! Idem a Foggia dove però si  dice _mortecazzuta_ nome "proprio" del cartello di pericolo con teschio e tibie


----------



## VogaVenessian

incubusit said:


> "roito"....e una parola nuova che ho sentito dire dai giovani di Venezia...ai miei tempi non si usava, noi usavamo piuttosto cesso


Guarda che non è ROITO (parola che non comprendo) ma RUTTO (comprensibile in Laguna ma anche più in là); questo epiteto sì, si usa ... purtroppo.


----------



## Backstreets

No la parola è proprio "roito", che sento usare anche a Milano, soprattutto tra i giovani. Che io sappia, non ha alcun altro significato che quello di "persona estremamente brutta". E' molto offensivo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Backstreets said:


> No la parola è proprio "roito", che sento usare anche a Milano, soprattutto tra i giovani. Che io sappia, non ha alcun altro significato che quello di "persona estremamente brutta". E' molto offensivo.



Da noi si usa solo per le donne e significa non solo brutta, ma anche volgare e di facili costumi.


----------



## giginho

Voga, confermo quanto detto dagli altri soci: ROITO esiste e si usa.

A Torino, a differenza che a Brescia (a quanto dice Paul) si usa sia per uomo che per donna (siamo per la parità dei sessi, noialtri) e non indica la facilità dei costumi ma è una sola e pura mancanza totale di bellezza.


----------



## fedeeffe

Segnalo anche "burzona", non ho idea se sia un appellativo tipico torinese o no. Però ha un significato un po' più ampio, ovvero brutta e grassa.


----------



## giginho

fedeeffe said:


> Segnalo anche "burzona", non ho idea se sia un appellativo tipico torinese o no. Però ha un significato un po' più ampio, ovvero brutta e grassa.



Buongiorno concittadino!

Burzona io l'ho sempre visto in primis come grassa, molto grassa, e poi come brutta, ma soprattutto grassa.

Non so se sia una cosa tipica di noialtri o se lo si usi anche nel resto dell'Italia.


----------



## fedeeffe

giginho said:


> Buongiorno concittadino!
> 
> Burzona io l'ho sempre visto in primis come grassa, molto grassa, e poi come brutta, ma soprattutto grassa.
> 
> Non so se sia una cosa tipica di noialtri o se lo si usi anche nel resto dell'Italia.



Buongiorno a te 
Credo tu abbia ragione, pensandoci meglio. In effetti se qualcuno mi facesse notare una "burzona" penserei in primo luogo ad una ragazza molto grassa. Che poi la grassezza e la bruttezza molte volte coincidano, è un altro discorso.


----------



## alfaalfa

fedeeffe said:


> Buongiorno a te
> "burzona" penserei in primo luogo ad una ragazza molto grassa


Un po' come la "buzzicona" del centro Italia (buzzico=bidone dei rifiuti + suffisso ona=accrescitivo. Il riferimento è solo alla forma ma è un apprezzamento veramente brutto  )


----------

